# Refrigerator for unheated polebarn



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I moved my old refrigerator to my unheated polebarn and it quite after last winter. Any suggestions on what type of unit will work in a polebarn ? Would a camper or RV refrig. work ?

L & O


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> I moved my old refrigerator to my unheated polebarn and it quite after last winter. Any suggestions on what type of unit will work in a polebarn ? Would a camper or RV refrig. work ?
> 
> L & O


L&O-Just about any of them will if properly equipped with a compressor heater. Liquid refrigerant migration is the main cause of compressor failure in low ambient conditions. Some other issues normally associated with refrigerators in low ambient conditions are the thermostats being fooled into thinking the inside is colder than it truly is and a lower pressure drop across the metering device. These two conditions make getting your box temp down to "refrigeration temps" very difficult in low ambient conditions. The very best solution is to keep that area slightly heated if at all possible.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Any of them will work good in the winter. Betcha it'll keep yer beer nice and frosty. Won't even need a chilled mug.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I have had one in my unheated garage for years it works fine,,the only problem is mice like it they live in the insulation


----------



## jogodlew (Mar 22, 2007)

I have one in my unheated garage and it is fairly new, maybe 6 years old. Every winter I have to take everything out of the freezer because it will thaw and all pop and water in the refrigerator will freeze. I think the cold air messes up the controls. It then works fine the following summer, so as stated before, it sure keeps the beer cold in the winter.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Michihunter said:


> L&O-Just about any of them will if properly equipped with a compressor heater..........


Thanks for all replies. I'm not going to equip the 30 old unit or any other used unit with a heater. I would rather buy a new one that is made to work in these conditions.......if possible.
I keep my camper in the same polebarn and the refrigerator in that works fine after sitting in the cold all winter. Is it possible to buy used camper/RV refrig. and to use them in my polebarn ? 

L & O


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> Thanks for all replies. I'm not going to equip the 30 old unit or any other used unit with a heater. I would rather buy a new one that is made to work in these conditions.......if possible.
> I keep my camper in the same polebarn and the refrigerator in that works fine after sitting in the cold all winter. Is it possible to buy used camper/RV refrig. and to use them in my polebarn ?
> 
> L & O


Absolutely. But before you do you may want to reconsider the crankcase heater. They are relatively inexpensive and can be plugged iinto a simple 110v outlet. It's nothing more than a "band" that fits around the compressor.


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Put a light baulb by the coil.


----------

